# Dealing with mail and driving license



## Maxragni (Mar 16, 2015)

Moving from US to Italy permanently, how do I deal with my regular mail? Also obviously changing address so what do I do about my Drivers license? DO I KEEP USING IT AS IT IS WITH THE NOW OBSOLETE ADDRESS, I cannot put an Italian address, do I use a relatives address when I come back to visit.
Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on what sort of "regular mail" you'll be leaving behind. You should ask at the Post Office about overseas mail forwarding. I think it may be available, but not for free (as the mail forwarding within the US is - or used to be). 

For bills and other "important" mail you actually want to receive, you'd do best to send your correspondents change of address notices. Magazines and such often won't forward overseas unless you pay extra for the foreign postage.

As for your driving license - as is the case when you move to a different state, you have a fixed period of time in which to either exchange your US license for an Italian one (if Italy has reciprocity agreements with your current state), or to get an Italian driving license. The second option generally requires you to find a local driving school and let them guide you as to the specifics. Taking a few driving lessons in your new home is usually a good idea in any event, because the laws are just enough different (throughout Europe) that you should really "engage with" the differences early on.

If you have a relative willing to forward your mail to you, that can get you through the opening months of living overseas.

But here is the US Embassy's page on driving in Italy: Driving in Italy | Italy - United States Diplomatic Mission Oops, looks like there is no reciprocity for American licenses. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Another option to consider is South Dakota. South Dakota has a cottage industry of U.S. Postal Service authorized mail forwarding companies, and South Dakota also allows individuals residing overseas to establish state residence and to maintain a state ID or state drivers license. Signing up for mail forwarding does not require a visit to South Dakota, but getting a state ID or state drivers license does. South Dakota also permits overseas federal voting (as all states do), but in addition South Dakota is among those states that permits U.S. citizen children born and living overseas who have never had U.S. residence to vote in federal elections based on their parent's South Dakota residence.

You must not be an individual who can be a resident of another state. For example, if you maintain a vacation home in another state, and if that state can consider you a resident, then South Dakota won't allow you to become their resident.

To find the mail forwarding companies that provide this service, including details on state residence, use your favorite Internet search engine to look up "South Dakota mail forwarding." Make sure the company is U.S. Postal Service authorized. Prices are typically about $10 per month including monthly postage for a light volume of mail. (And it should be light -- you should sign up for electronic statements, for example, to avoid as much paper mail as possible.)

Note that Italy only allows you to drive on a foreign license for up to 12 months after arrival. If you want to continue driving in Italy past that time you will need an Italian drivers license.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Depends on what sort of "regular mail" you'll be leaving behind. You should ask at the Post Office about overseas mail forwarding. I think it may be available, but not for free (as the mail forwarding within the US is - or used to be).
> 
> For bills and other "important" mail you actually want to receive, you'd do best to send your correspondents change of address notices. Magazines and such often won't forward overseas unless you pay extra for the foreign postage.
> 
> ...


Bev, to the best of my knowledge, there are no such reciprocity agreements between Italy and _any _US state. Has something changed of which I am not aware?

OP: from everything I have read on this subject, you can count on spending around €750 to get an Italian driver's license ("patente"). Here is a helpful site: FAQ English

On the subject of mail, I understand that many companies will provide a "PO Box" address for your mail and then forward that mail to you on a scheduled basis. For example, https://www.theupsstore.com/mailboxes/personal-mailboxes. This is not an inexpensive option; do you have a relative who would be willing to act as your forwarder?

Frankly, you would be far better off changing everything possible (bank and credit accounts, for example) to have all statements and bills sent via email and then asking a friend or relative to scan the remainder and forward that by email as well. Packages coming into Italy are subject to inspection and delays (and loss!) which will almost certainly be unacceptable for bills and inconvenient for everything else.

[edit]
Here is some additional useful info concerning driving in Italy: http://italy.usembassy.gov/acs/general-driving.html


----------

